

California's Prop 19 goes down in flames [the legalize marijuana issue] - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/inthepeninsula/detail?entry_id=76181

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story with lots of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1863678>

